
Asking the Tough Questions with an 18th-Century Debate Society - pepys
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/calliopean-debate-questions-literary-societies
======
simonsarris
> The society was “one of the first of a type of masculine literary cabal that
> would become common after 1800,”

What happened to them?

